# Rollercoasters: You like?



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love rollercoasters! 
And you?

Which one is your favorite?
Why?
Post a video, if you want


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to an amusement park with the honor students from my 9th grade class. The rollercoasters weren't that big but they were fun to ride on.

No one believed that I was enjoying myself as I didn't scream and hoop on the rides though...my algebra teacher told me I needed to loosen up, that put a damper on my day...but I think my favorite ride was called "The Cheetah" but I could be wrong.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, GOD NO. I went on Space Mountain (according to my friends an incredibly tame ride) and hated it. I couldn't imagine what I would do if I went to Six Flags or something.. X2 gives me chills just watching its commercial.

If you consider the Indiana Jones one at Disneyland a rollercoaster, then yes. Just that one ride.

On another note, I love Roller Coaster Tycoon 2.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

gizmo_girl, if you find a video, show me


----------



## nycazncarguy (Jun 17, 2008)

My favorite so far is Medusa from Six Flags.  It was one of the best.  At first glance, it seems all twisty and scary and crap like that, but when u ride it, its another story.  All those twists and crazy loops and turns are actually spaced out nicely in intervals that let you enjoy the ride, not make your stomach go sick on you.  Definitely my favorite.

(BTW, the dark knight coaster sucked really bad.)


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate the waiting for rollercoasters. The lines are the worst when they are like 3 hours long and they show you videos of people screaming their heads off haha.
I've been on two rides people have died on.. which can't be good..


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Oh, GOD NO. I went on Space Mountain (according to my friends an incredibly tame ride) and hated it.



Space Mountain at Disneyland Paris? 
Oh i love that ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Indiana Jones is sooo slow... But it's good... I still prefer the Space Mountain Mission 2


----------



## science (Jun 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I hate the waiting for rollercoasters. The lines are the worst when they are like 3 hours long and they show you videos of people screaming their heads off haha.
> I've been on two rides people have died on.. which can't be good..



Pff I've been on waaay more rides that people have died on


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've ridden your mum so..


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been on one rollercoaster, at Disneyland, and a few years later a girl died in the same ride... 
Nothing happened with the ride, she was so scared and died... Poor girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, the rollercoaster is Rock'n'Roller Coaster avec Aerosmith (this is a game, so you can see the ride without screams and stuff)


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind going to Paris. But, no. I meant the one in California, USA. Looking at the specs for Mission 2, it looks even scarier!

Looking at the Indiana Jones ride in Paris, it looks even more scary. I don't remember any inversions in the Disneyland (Anaheim) one!


----------



## fischju (Jun 17, 2008)

Just the ones that drop you


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 17, 2008)

I was scared up until a school field trip to Canada's Wonderland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There I tried my first ever rollercoaster and it wasn't one of those smaller ones, they really are fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't tried much coasters tho.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 17, 2008)

If you live in the USA, you can't call yourself a coaster enthusiast until you go to Cedar Point. 

The Millennium Force (310 feet, 90-120MPH) is fantastic, and the Magnum XL200 (210 feet, 60-70MPH) is good as well.

The Millennium Force is such a draw that they won't let you choose where to sit. (When it opened in 2000, the wait to ride in the front car was 8 hours.) I was lucky and got randomly assigned to the front car. Holy shit! That thing was awesome.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

If you like to see the coaster, the front sit is awesome!

But if you want more "action", the last sit is the best... Trust me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like both


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 17, 2008)

They're ok, but I've never quite gotten the kick out of roller coasters that other people have.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

My fav is Rollercoaster tycoon 2


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 17, 2008)

me and my friends always go to the adventure dome its awsome ive ridden the roller coaster like 50 times also the the one in san diego sea world is so fun!!!!
all hail roller coasters


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> If you like to see the coaster, the front sit is awesome!
> 
> But if you want more "action", the last sit is the best... Trust me!
> 
> ...



The only bad part about being in the front seat is getting hit in the face by bugs.

They both are good. Sometimes the best seat is in the middle because you can ride more frequently.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 17, 2008)

I friggin' love roller coasters. I live near King's Island (ohio), and I go there at least once a year. My favorite ride there is The Beast. It's the world's longest wooden roller coaster. I've memorized every turn of that thing, and it will remain my favorite coaster forever.

The Beast:


And as IBNobody said, Cedar Point is amazing. I've only been there once, but we went for the opening of Millenium Force. We waited 4 hours for that one, AND got the front seat! It's seriously like flying. Fast, smooth, and a long ride. Love it.

Millennium Force:


----------



## kevenka (Jun 17, 2008)

Feels like you're flying...I didn't accept freefalling until this year -.-
and I am 17...but yea, Rollercoaster is a good feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I mainly rode it b/c all my friends were; would've been lame to be the only person not riding)


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 17, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. Always take my chances.


In fact, life is incomplete without rollercoasters.


BTW people for coaster fears, you should know that there is a type of therapy to force your mind to love rollercoasters.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> BTW people for coaster fears, you should know that there is a type of therapy to force your mind to love rollercoasters.


More info please.


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm definitely planning a trip to Cedar Point in the near future. It's about an 8 hour drive from here and both the wife and I love rollercoasters!

The Space Mountain in Disneyland Paris is very good, but I'd put Rock'n Rollercoaster with Aerosmith above it. Ride-wise, they are about the same, but the fact that RnR BLASTS Aerosmith in your ears as you fly through the loops makes it the winner. The Space Mountains in the US are awful compared to both of them.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 17, 2008)

whats this about aerosmith





btw myuusmeow, i dont have anymore info, sorry. try talking to a local counselor about it


----------



## Strokemouth (Jun 17, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> whats this about aerosmith



Ride through on Rock'n Rollercoaster with Aerosmith. Yes, it's in the dark. The start of the whole thing is 0-60 in like 2.1 seconds or something. Great ride!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 17, 2008)

yea, lollercoasters ftw


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 18, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> I'm definitely planning a trip to Cedar Point in the near future. It's about an 8 hour drive from here and both the wife and I love rollercoasters!



You'll love it. Just be sure to get there by 10:00 AM and run to the Millennium Force line. Knocking that bad boy out early will give you more time to enjoy the 16 other coasters. Once you're ready to leave at closing, say goodbye by hopping in line once more.

The wife and I are talking about going on Labor Day. We used to live in the area, but now we are down in Texas. We were going to visit relatives and conveniently head on over to Cedar Point.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 18, 2008)

Voted *Nooo!*


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuck  yes I love rollercoasters


----------



## BuDaH (Jun 18, 2008)

Raging Bull on Six Flags, amazing f***ing fast fall. That's it.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 18, 2008)

Strokemouth said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg that is awesome. I'm assuming theres aerosmith songs playin the whole way through?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 18, 2008)

I like. X2 for the wins?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a weak stomach so...no thanks. >_>


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 18, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Fuck  yes I love rollercoasters



What coasters do they have in the UK?


----------



## miruki (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a little scared of them but once someone gets me inside one of them I do love the ride.. XD


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah i like coasters

They got aerosmith in euro disney too 0-60mph in 3secs kewl and spacemountain 2 with that launch system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




superman ride in six flags is nice etc etc etc.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with most people here. The line just kills the excitement.

Back to the topic. I like rollercoasters. I wanna go to Thorpe Park this summer so I can get rid of stress. X: No Way Out and Stealth (not really a rollercoaster but it's damn hiGH!!!!)


----------



## bobrules (Jun 18, 2008)

My favorite roller coaster is the one in Animal kindom, Disney world called Expedition Everest

video:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2008)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> The only bad part about being in the front seat is getting hit in the face by bugs.



I will spare you the motorbike stories and about the stag beetles the other night then (they hurt).

I love roller coasters as well. Actually drop slides, rope slides, flumes and everything like that

Favourite: probably pepsi max (Blackpool pleasure beach, UK) about 12 years ago. I was just big enough to ride and by happy coincidence we got a front row seat (no choice in the matter back then). At the time it was the biggest in the world (although it seems only by a month or so).

Others: whatever carnival/circus/funfair appears in or somewhere within reasonable driving distance of my hometown when I was there I generally went on. Alas I have yet to go on the ones in the other UK amusement parks (despite living but a short train ride away most of the time) and perhaps more to my shame in all the times I found myself in mainland/eastern Europe with nothing but time and money to burn.

I quite enjoyed one in Seattle about 8 years ago (no idea about the name but it was in the shadow of the needle), it was small but really threw me about which was nice.

Disneyland: I went on one that was in the dark in the same trip I did the one in Seattle and whatever else was there at the time. There is a good chance that I appeared at the other big California parks as well.
There was one somewhere in northern France about 6 years ago, no idea where or what is was called though.

And because I mentioned flumes there was a great one in New Mexico somewhere at a proper water park. My hearing is useless in general but the pressures involved meant I heard little but "static" for about 7 minutes.

Recently: It seems it has been several years since I last did anything that would be considered a rollercoaster or similar (stupid things with rope, "powered" roundabouts, cars/bikes and trampolines do not count in this case).


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 22, 2008)

space mountain+ 5th grade= scare


----------



## da_head (Jun 22, 2008)

hellz yeah. just went to wonderland with my friend yesterday. we went on like 12 intense coasters in a row. man i felt wasted rofl


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 22, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Back to the topic. I like rollercoasters. I wanna go to Thorpe Park this summer so I can get rid of stress. X: No Way Out and Stealth (not really a rollercoaster but it's damn hiGH!!!!)


Word of advice; No Way Out 6 times in a row in the afternoon when the queue's gone down might sound like a good idea. It isn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Memorable though.

I fucking love rollercoasters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't been to a theme park in years, so I don't really remember specific rides. I don't mind the lines, they're kinda funny.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah they're awesome.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 23, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Strokemouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes... After a couple of times, my class sang all the songs


----------



## lookout (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Roller coasters shopping


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes.  My fave is Demon at Paramount's Great America.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

My favorite is Renegade at ValleyFair


----------



## Sephi (Jun 27, 2008)

I like roller coaster, but only wooden ones and steel that don't do loops :x
As for a favorite I'm not sure since I haven't been to a theme park in years.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 27, 2008)

I looove roller coasters, I am up for any and all rides of any kind.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 28, 2008)

I've heard of Cedar Point. It was featured on the Travel Channel or something--I think that their food was also featured, but it could've been Cedar something else.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 28, 2008)

rollercoasters kick ass

it's all I ride (aside from water rides) when I go to Busch Gardens.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 28, 2008)

I live in Ohio.  So Cedar Point isn't too far away.


----------



## XeonZ (Jun 28, 2008)

I wanna go to Cedar Point a lot, particularly I wanna ride the Top Thrill Dragster.


----------



## Japhle (Jun 28, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Just the ones that drop you



Pretty much that. Two years ago or so I had a season pass to Six flags in Northern Illinois. I have no fear of those except for the kinds that drop you, and the kinds that are extremely high like that one in ohio or whatever or that superman one which just goes straight then directly vertical.

EDIT: also millenium force and the beast look awesomely amazing.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 29, 2008)

I think they're okay, but read this thoroughly--the 2nd case is one that made me very nervous and hesitant about theme parks period.


----------



## Dylaan (Jun 29, 2008)

RideAccidents.com





One could say I'm obsessed... Sadly, over here in Australia we've got hardly anything compared to America or Europe.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 29, 2008)

There is this one pretty close to where I live, the only coaster I go on.  Most.  Awesomest.  Roller.  Coaster.  EVAR.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 29, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> There is this one pretty close to where I live, the only coaster I go on.  Most.  Awesomest.  Roller.  Coaster.  EVAR.



I love how you say all that but don't tell us the name of it.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 30, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's keeping it secret. So that people wont flock there this summer season.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no name, it's just called the... Wooden Coaster.  Lmao.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jul 9, 2008)

behemoth at wonderland is amaazzzingg!
like, a 75 degree drop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXwMhPyBeCc


----------



## Defiance (Jul 10, 2008)

I just rode the Top Thrill Dragster the other day!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

liked the superman one in australia's movieworld


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

I almost fell out of one when I was younger, I was too skinny for the safety belt. I literally lifted out of the seat, I probably will never ride one again! But I'm sure they've been updated security wise since then...


----------



## Helix94 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> I've been on one rollercoaster, at Disneyland, and a few years later a girl died in the same ride...
> Nothing happened with the ride, she was so scared and died... Poor girl
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see that you said that, lol. I'm so lucky to like like half an hour from Cedar Point.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes. Yes I do.

I've ridden almost all of the larger coasters in NA. Been to nearly all of the great coaster parks in NA at least once. Camped out overnight at SFGA for the debut of Kingda Ka. Spent more hours on lines than I could possibly hope to count. Favorite coaster (for now, changes with my mood) is Great Bear at Hershey Park (Hershey, PA).


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't like rollercoasters that much.


----------



## d4rk_l1gh7 (Dec 10, 2008)

i've only been to 2 six flags and i mainly ride on coasters.

Superman and kingdaka FTW!!! also, i still need to try the disney coasters, i just hope no subliminal messages are in them, lol.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

I like rollercoasters, dont like the ones that just go straight up and down though : (


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Last summer, I went to Thorpe Park and I went to Colossus. So far, the best rollycoasty I've been on. I had to wait in line for an hour though (the line is really long).


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 11, 2008)

El Toro FTW!!


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

I really want to go to six flags D=


----------



## Lelouch (Dec 19, 2008)

I go to cedar point every summer usually, Millennium force is my favorite ride.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

And its Lelouch (Native on soompi) AGAIN!



Huh I love rollercoasters. The tall and quick one dont make you sick.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

I love roller coasters, and I love laughing at my friends that are too chicken to ride them.

I don't really have a favorite since I haven't been on enough different ones...


----------



## Reaper (Dec 20, 2008)

The only time I tried a big roller coaster I puked up 3 churros, a partially rotten egg, a funnel cake, and milk. It tasted sour and disgusting


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 20, 2008)

one time i had an dream i was on a roller coaster. when we went up the loop i just fell off my seat as if i got ejected. i was just hanging on screaming help, but everybody continued to enjoy themselves. pretty soon i jest let go, fell down like 60 feet, but i just got up like it was nothing.

lol. stay away from roller coasters


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

No, I guess I don't like them.

I'm such a pans when it comes to rollercoasters.


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 20, 2009)

I liek teh Behemoth!!!


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 20, 2009)

Hell yes. I love roller coasters! Their intense and fun. I've been to like every roller coaster in six flags, Busche Gardens, Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure, Sea World. They are soo much fun. I always think that ima fall off the ride everytime i get on it. but once it takes off. I forget about it all and yell WOOOO!!!! lol


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 20, 2009)

I prefer going on Wooden Roller Coasters. Stay away from de loopy de loops


----------



## Forstride (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm semi-afraid of them.  My favorite roller coaster is most likely Ravine Flyer II (Yes, that's how it's spelled).  It's up at Waldameer Park in Erie, PA.


----------



## UofG2000 (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been on 3, not fun, but a girl talked me into it.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I love them the first time I ever went on I was super scared,
I kept making up excuses so that I wouldn't have to go on.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 26, 2009)

Space Mountain was ok, i would of liked it better if they lit up the rails
Superman is frickin scary, if you don't tuck your head downin the big drop you can lose it, its happeened!
My favorite is mind eraser in six flags, it has the most g-force.

Sadly i can barely fit in those because of my broad shoulders, i have permanent ridges in my shoulder blades.


----------



## Beast (Feb 27, 2009)

Montu & Sheikrah


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 27, 2009)

love them
my favorite is top gun or flight deck i believe its called now at Great America


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump bump bump I guess.

Since the last go in the thread I went on a few roller coasters and other rides, mainly Thorpe Park. Good times aside from the Saw ride leaving me a bit punch drunk after riding it too many times in a row (there was nobody else wanting to go on it so the attendants sent us round many times in a row).


----------



## Gahars (Oct 26, 2013)

Gotta love Mr. Bones' Wild Ride.

The best part is



Spoiler



the ride never ends.


----------



## Daku93 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really love roller coasters. If had had to chose my favorite one, I think I would choose "Black Mamba" in Phantasialand in Germany. It is pretty short but really really good. Here is a video:


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Oct 26, 2013)

I went last Week to Six Flags in Vallejo,California
My first rollercoaster was Superman: The Ride
My last one also
Nrver getting ob rollercoasters ever again haha


----------



## Chary (Oct 26, 2013)

I can stand roller coasters. I LOVE Space Mountain, but things like Monatazuma's revenge...Nope, no, N-O. N-never again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 26, 2013)

Quite a few with a slight dislike for them.

For those that are not anything and everything what are your cut offs?

Big drops, fast, in the dark, gets you wet, backwards, upside down, corkscrews, arms and legs enclosed?

Back on topic so to speak.
That looks like an interesting park Daku93, Brühl/Cologne is a bit far out of my way for most of things I would visit Germany for but I might see about doing it from Belgium or the Netherlands if I find myself there for a while, though it is not so much of a detour for a Nürburgring trip.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 26, 2013)

I usually go to Cedar Point every year, a few weeks ago I rode the Gatekeeper for the first time. That and Top Thrill Dragster tie for my favorite coaster.


----------



## Daku93 (Oct 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> That looks like an interesting park Daku93, Brühl/Cologne is a bit far out of my way for most of things I would visit Germany for but I might see about doing it from Belgium or the Netherlands if I find myself there for a while, though it is not so much of a detour for a Nürburgring trip.


 

Yes, it is a really cool park. However it is very small compared to other parks because the people living close to it do not want it to become bigger 
That's why they can't really build big roller coasters but they invest a lot of time and money into the theming of their attractions.
Next year they will open "Chiapas" a new water ride, which from what they said is their most expensive project ever.
It was supposed to open this year but they had some technical issues and decided to open it next year because it's somewhat stupid to open a ride with water in autumn. But from what you can see already it looks very promising.

Also another one of my favorites that I don't know if you can really call it roller coaster is the "Power Builder" (I think it's called Hero Factory now) in Legoland Denmark. It is an industry robot with 2 seats where the tools normally would be. At first you go to a touchscreen where you can choose what movements you want it to do. You then get a Chipcard you need to take with you. When you arrive at the ride you hand over the card and the robot knows what movements you programmed. I really annoyed that because you could go on there many times and have lots of different experiences. 
Well, forget the last part. I wanted to search for a video and while doing so I read that they changed it so you can't program it yourself anymore :/ You just get to choose between intensities 1 to 5. That really sucks...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 27, 2013)

I actually do. This summer was actually the first time I rode on an actual roller coaster. I always get the damn feeling that I'm so freaking scared, but when I ride on it officially, I have so much fun.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 27, 2013)

nycazncarguy said:


> My favorite so far is Medusa from Six Flags.  It was one of the best.  At first glance, it seems all twisty and scary and crap like that, but when u ride it, its another story.  All those twists and crazy loops and turns are actually spaced out nicely in intervals that let you enjoy the ride, not make your stomach go sick on you.  Definitely my favorite.
> 
> (BTW, the dark knight coaster sucked really bad.)



Six flags great adventure? You from the tri-state area or somewhere near it? 

I'm quite a fan of Medusa (now bizzarro) and kingda ka, both at six flags great adventure. 

The Batman and Robin coaster there is also the first upside down one I've ever been on. Love it.


----------



## FireSeel (Oct 28, 2013)

I went on the new rollercoaster at alton towers called ths smiler. It was amazing. It is now my favourite rollercoaster. I felt all 14 inversions fitted together perfectly, not many others compare,


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2013)

I like them c:
Sometimes..


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 31, 2013)

Were I live there arent any good rollercoasters :C


----------



## Sefi (Oct 31, 2013)

Went to Six Flags last year, and this was my favorite:

https://www.sixflags.com/greatAmerica/rides/SupermanUltimateFlight.aspx



You ride on your stomach with your legs secured while bent in a sitting position, and your arms just hang off freely.


----------



## Zm1231 (Oct 31, 2013)

well I Work for Cedar Fair Entertainment Company (Current owner of the paramount parks and cedar point, valley fair etc) At their Carowinds Park in Charlotte NC so my favorite coaster would have to be intimidator Currently the longest, tallest, and fastest coaster in the south east


----------

